# Anti-Fungal & Yeast Shampoo- Ketochlor vs Micanazole



## chiakong (Sep 21, 2009)

Hello,

I believe my dog has issues with yeast or fungus. His front ankles were getting hotspots until I used nu stock and e collar to beat it. The problem is, he is forming spots on his rear legs and on the tail which the e collar has been unable to protect.

I recently got a Micanazole shampoo and a Ketochlor shampoo. Which one will be better to try on the dog to attack the possible yeast and allergy issues? Do i use both at the same time? One before the other? Please let me know. Thank you.


----------

